# Lambeth Country Show - 2008



## Not a Vet (Jun 25, 2008)

Taken from the council's website: (press release)

London's best free weekend returns - Lambeth Country Show 19-20 July 2008 
25 June 2008

Lambeth Country Show returns to Brockwell Park on the weekend of July 19-20, boasting its unique line-up that brings together the best of city and countryside. 

The show, the largest of its kind in south-east England, combines the attractions of a traditional country show, such as prize winning vegetables, home made jams and falconry and sheep dog displays, with distinctly more urban flavours. Reggae, soul and ska music feature heavily on the music stages, and food stalls sell everything from spicy Thai cuisine to some of London’s best jerk chicken. 

The show will serve up the usual mix of performance stages, fairground rides, food stalls, horticultural shows, competitions, medieval jousting, craft stalls, home made cider, fudges and chutneys, farm animals, steam engines and much more, all with a south London vibe. Organised by Lambeth Council, and now in its 34th year, the event is free and attracts thousands visitors over the course of the weekend and is one of the best family days out London has to offer. 

Headline music acts this year include Jamaican reggae legend Alton Ellis, eclectic new singer-songwriter Natty, local Brixton boys 'The Thirst', one of Britain’s most exciting new bands, British soul supreme Omar, and roots-soul collective Thabani. Upcoming soul star Magda Sinit and reggae act Etchoo, featuring former Aswad guitarist Dee Griffiths, also feature prominently on the bill. 

Local south London talent features heavily again this year with the South London Concert band, Lambeth Community Performing Arts, South London Jazz Orchestra, and Crystal Palace Brass Band just some of the performers on the Village Green Band Stand. 

And the show also provides a showcase for some of south London brightest young talent, with youth music and dance acts from across south London entertaining the crowds throughout the weekend. 

Steve Reed, Leader of Lambeth Council, said: "Lambeth Country Show is one of London’s best free family days out that keeps the crowds coming back year on year. 

"It reflects all that's best about living in this part of south London, and is the perfect showcase for Lambeth's vibrancy and creativity. Every year it gets bigger and better, and if you've never been before, you really are missing out!" 

When: Saturday 19 July and Sunday 20 July 
Times: 11am – 7pm 
Where: Brockwell Park, London, SE24 0NG 
Price: Free 
Nearest Tube: Brixton, Victoria Line 
Nearest Rail: Herne Hill


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm going on the Saturday


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 25, 2008)

Alton Ellis? That'll make one of our neighbours very happy.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to practise the vegetable sculpture - whats to make this year?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 26, 2008)

Bugger! I can't go.  I was looking forward to it.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 26, 2008)

longdog said:
			
		

> Lambeth...... country show


----------



## Bob (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm taking my 89 year old granny along.

If she brings any of her vegetables, flowers or fruit from her allotment you're all toast.  (that is if you've entered the competitions).


----------



## zuszsa (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to enter the vege carving competition this year, but how do you do it?  Do you just show up and plonk your effort down on the table or what?   And isn't there a theme?

So many questions......


----------



## zenie (Jun 26, 2008)

Always a great day out


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2008)

There'll be the unofficial vegetable creation competition again - I'll post up details when I get them.

Oh, and there's an Offline after-party at the Albert on Saturday night with bands etc,


----------



## hipipol (Jun 26, 2008)

*Alton Ellis????*

he nicked a spliff form me in 1979 in the 100 Club
I want it back!!!!!!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh noes! Just realised we're out of town for this 
(But will be in Bristol instead )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 26, 2008)

i shall make preperation to raid the chucklehead stall

and that pork place if they are back again


----------



## honto (Jun 26, 2008)

To enter the veg animal show (or other stuff in that tent) email countryshow@lambeth.gov.uk or call 020 7926 7085. There is a little form you're supposed to send back in advance.


----------



## Etymologist (Jun 27, 2008)

hipipol said:


> he nicked a spliff form me in 1979 in the 100 Club
> I want it back!!!!!!



Yeah I'm sure he held onto it for you all this time.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 27, 2008)

Bring it on - Great weekend!


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2008)

After party details here: 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=255194

It's a great bill!


----------



## Rollem (Jun 27, 2008)

hope to make it this year...pray for sunshine


----------



## Bob (Jun 27, 2008)

Rollem said:


> hope to make it this year...pray for sunshine



It's a very good time of the year usually - my birthday's a week or so later and almost always sunny.


----------



## Choc (Jun 29, 2008)

yay looking forward to this one


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2008)

Is the line-up available yet? Have to go to a wedding on the Saturday so hoping Alton is singing on the Sunday. Legend.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 2, 2008)

Price hike

There's trouble at hall....


----------



## Maggot (Jul 13, 2008)

Am hoping to go to this on the Saturday.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 13, 2008)

ffs, how stupid is this...per the tfl site the victoria line is fully suspended on the weekend of the 19th and 20th July.  What great planning


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2008)

zenie said:


> Always a great day out


Innit just! Hoping to see more this year than I did last year


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's the line up:

*Main Arena  *
 Gun dog display 11.30am Noon 
 Counties Hawking 12.15pm 1.15pm 
 The Knights of the Damned jousters 1.30pm 2.00pm 
 Essex Dog Display Team 2.15pm 2.45pm 
 Counties Hawking 3.00pm 4.00pm 
 Gundog Display 4.15pm 4.45pm 
 Essex Dog Display 5.00pm 5.30pm 
 The Knights of the Damned jousters 5.45pm 6.15pm 

*Small Arena *
 Capoeira display 11.30am 11.50am 
 Sheep shearing Noon 12.30pm 
 Ferret racing 12.45pm 1.15pm 
 African Acrobat Company 1.30pm 1.50pm 
 Capoeira display 2.00pm 2.20pm 
 Sheep shearing 2.30pm 3.00pm 
 Ferret racing 3.00pm 3.20pm 
 African Acrobat Company 3.30pm 3.50pm 
 Capoeira display 4.00pm 4.20pm 
 African Acrobat Company 4.30pm 4.50pm 
 Sheep shearing 5.00pm 5.30pm 
 Capoeira display 5.45pm 6.15pm 

*Other Events going on *
 throughout the day 
 Mike's Donkeys 
 Kickpoint * shoot the goal 
 Face painting with Josie Berriffe

*Music Saturday*
 Magda Sinit 12.45
 The Thirst 2.15
 Thabani 4.30
 Omar 5.45

*Music Sunday*
 Etchoo 12.10
 Soul Intention 1.25
 David Mensah 2.40
 Dubcats ft. U Brown 3.55
 Natty 5.00
 Alton Ellis 6.00

Ferret racing ahoy!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2008)

editor said:


> Ferret racing ahoy!


 quick glance and that's the one thing that jumped out at me!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 13, 2008)

Pah we're at womad. 

Its always a weekend I'm busy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 13, 2008)

Ferrett Racing.

I absolutely love the Country Show. It's my favourite weekend of the year.


----------



## supercity (Jul 14, 2008)

Grrr. I've got friends coming down for this, and guess which weekend the Victoria line's shut? If I'm late for the ferret racing because of waiting for buses to arrive there'll be trouble.

Think I'll tell 'em to take the train from Victoria.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 14, 2008)

supercity said:


> Grrr. I've got friends coming down for this, and guess which weekend the Victoria line's shut? If I'm late for the ferret racing because of waiting for buses to arrive there'll be trouble.
> 
> Think I'll tell 'em to take the train from Victoria.



Oh FFS. And of course the bloody overground is doing engineering works too


----------



## talawa (Jul 14, 2008)

bloody lambeth never paid Alton Ellis's advance fee so he not playing now. . stupidness. no top reggae acts at all this year - very dissapointed.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2008)

I *might* have the singer from The Thirst doing an acoustic after-show set at the Albert on the Saturday.

If I can sort the cash out (the bill is already mighty and there's a few bills to pay for this one).


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2008)

Bugger. Maybe they can wheel Levi Roots out so he can do his sodding "Reggae Reggae Sauce' song again.

I turned on the Beeb this morning and that opportunist was on there, shoehorning his plug/song/blatant advert in under the excuse that it's his most famous number. Cue pishy lyrics including 'it tastes so nice, I named it twice. Reggae Reggae Sauce< REGGAE REGGAE sauce' <repeat approx 17,000 times)

The man's an irrespressible marketeer!

More seriously I can't believe they can't find a replacement. If the will existed...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2008)

Hope the sheep-shearing this year has more sheep than the sheep-herding did last year; no sheep at all but a lot of geese!

geese-shearing 


How can they be so incompetent as to not communicate with TFL?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2008)

supercity said:


> Grrr. I've got friends coming down for this, and guess which weekend the Victoria line's shut? If I'm late for the ferret racing because of waiting for buses to arrive there'll be trouble.
> 
> Think I'll tell 'em to take the train from Victoria.


Quicker to get the train to Herne Hill, no?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes - Herne Hill is the gate nearest to where its happening.

Do Urbs have anyway of identifying themselves. Secret hanshakes, all wear cravats etc.?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr Moose said:


> Yes - Herne Hill is the gate nearest to where its happening.
> 
> Do Urbs have anyway of identifying themselves. Secret hanshakes, all wear cravats etc.?



Just head for the Chucklehead Cider tent.  

Seriously, there's usually some kind of vague meet-up.


----------



## mccliche (Jul 14, 2008)

talawa said:


> bloody lambeth never paid Alton Ellis's advance fee so he not playing now. . stupidness. no top reggae acts at all this year - very dissapointed.



that is hugely whack!


----------



## netbob (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunday only for me this year


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 14, 2008)

Will probably pop along if the weather is nice...


----------



## rennie (Jul 14, 2008)

memespring said:


> Sunday only for me this year



same here. busy!


----------



## ringo (Jul 14, 2008)

talawa said:


> bloody lambeth never paid Alton Ellis's advance fee so he not playing now. . stupidness. no top reggae acts at all this year - very dissapointed.



Gutted. Lambeth Council have really cocked up on this one.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 14, 2008)

Drat, why is LB Lambeth so rubbish? Still, I can marvel at the song writing ability of Omar, who i bet is currently sipping a glass of cold champagne wine, whilst contemplating that the rug he's lying on feels divine. The planned chucklehead run has now expanded to wheel barrow proportions.


----------



## ringo (Jul 15, 2008)

Alton has now been replaced by.........................ASWAD!!!

Live & Direct! You know what live and direct mean? It mean LIVE AND DIRECT!!!!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 15, 2008)

Wasn't an ex-member of Aswad playing anyway. Has he rounded up some extra mates?


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm going to bring my frisbee.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

This is one I have not been to before, just bad timing every year. 
Have plans on Sunday so will try to get along on Saturday as I like this kind of thing.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday only as it's Lovebox on Sunday.  

Just in case anyone cares, like.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> I'm going to bring my frisbee.



Heh. I'm actually ok with that.

It's when you send out a massive email chain first, turn up with coloured bibs and lay out a play-area using specifically crafted frisbo-bollardsTM that I'll start to convulse with righteous anger.


----------



## mccliche (Jul 15, 2008)

ASWAD!!!!

big, it was them that did the lyric (in jamaican accent) "crowd is roaring, ian wright socring, everyone know yeh the champions on the way" ...or similar

is it def them...or just the guitarist?


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Heh. I'm actually ok with that.
> 
> It's when you send out a massive email chain first, turn up with coloured bibs and lay out a play-area using specifically crafted frisbo-bollardsTM that I'll start to convulse with righteous anger.



Oh. 

Ok.  I'll do that then.

I might have trouble with the frisbo-bollards.


----------



## coccinelle (Jul 15, 2008)

> Wasn't an ex-member of Aswad playing anyway. Has he rounded up some extra mates?



And ska legend Derrick Morgan is in town (staying in Tulse Hill - only 50 yards away)!  They could have had him instead.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 15, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Drat, why is LB Lambeth so rubbish? Still, I can marvel at the song writing ability of Omar, who i bet is currently sipping a glass of cold champagne wine, whilst contemplating that the rug he's lying on feels divine.



I don't know why the main stage is always so underwhelming, that's my only criticism of the day.  Why not just book the dubpistols or summit, they're local boyz


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 16, 2008)

so the Ferret racing is at 12:45 and at 3:00 on both days then? I can't seem to find a line up elsewhere online.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2008)

wiskey said:


> Pah we're at womad.
> 
> Its always a weekend I'm busy.



But Womad's the weekend after this - 25th-27th July. LCS is this weekend.


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 16, 2008)

editor said:


> Here's the line up:
> 
> *Main Arena  *
> Gun dog display 11.30am Noon
> ...



Where did you find this information? I want to see the ferret racing. are those times for both days?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> I want to see the ferret racing.



Me too


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Me too



As a cete of badgers yourself, you are related to the ferret. If i'm not mistaken you are both mustelids. I'm sure they'll leave your balls alone. Actually, they'd probably eat their own balls if they believed the balls had wronged them. Vicious little killers.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> Where did you find this information? I want to see the ferret racing. are those times for both days?



Someone emailed them out to everyone on the Facebook group for the LCS.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 16, 2008)

The times are on the Lambeth website. They've even - shock horror - updated the bill to show Aswad in place of Alton Ellis.


----------



## coccinelle (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone want to know why Alton Ellis isn't playing as originally listed?

It is normal when you book an artiste to pay a proportion of the fee up front.  Alton is currently in Jamaica (and, incidentally, he has a few medical problems at the moment) and needed the advance money to come to the UK.  But Lambeth wouldn't pay.  His agent is considering suing Lambeth.


----------



## hendo (Jul 17, 2008)

The vehicles and equipment has arrived and they set the stages up yesterday. I'm getting a bit excited.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like it could be a bit damp tomorrow


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Looks like it could be a bit damp tomorrow


 

Does a bit


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2008)

Metcheck doesn't look as bleak... at least it's white not black clouds 

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tomorrow.asp?zipcode=se24


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2008)

How will the ferrets cope with the 'good to soft' going on the track?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 18, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Metcheck doesn't look as bleak... at least it's white not black clouds
> 
> http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tomorrow.asp?zipcode=se24



That shows showers 7am-7pm though


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh well housework day it is then!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2008)

trashpony said:


> That shows showers 7am-7pm though


intermittent with sun and white fluffy clouds though


----------



## tarannau (Jul 18, 2008)

Fuck it, I'm going to pop along on Sat as well anyway.

Best to think of the rain like a cable tv maintenance man - it might turn up at any time between 7 and 7...


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2008)

As always with British weather, we don't really know til the day 

I'll see what it's like when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 18, 2008)

gutted i'm missing out on holding an owl for a pound this year 

enjoy everyone.

i saw the dog display team last year, they were ace, in a rubbish kind of way


----------



## mango5 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm making spinach and feta pie cos RubyTooGood luvs it.  Is there going to be a picnic convergence?  Hope to see y'all in the chucklehead queue in any case.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2008)

?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2008)

editor said:


> There'll be the unofficial vegetable creation competition again - I'll post up details when I get them.
> 
> Oh, and there's an Offline after-party at the Albert on Saturday night with bands etc,



Why no vegetable sculpture details?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 18, 2008)

mango5 said:


> I'm making spinach and feta pie cos RubyTooGood luvs it.  Is there going to be a picnic convergence?  Hope to see y'all in the chucklehead queue in any case.


Wahey!

I don't think anyone's mentioned a meet point yet. I suggest 3pm by the Chucklehead cider stall, on both days.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> How will the ferrets cope with the 'good to soft' going on the track?



I hear 'Vicious Little Git' has moved to be bookies favourite, as previous favourite 'Bad-Tempered Bastard' prefers the going to be firm.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2008)

trashpony said:


> That shows showers 7am-7pm though


 It'll be fine tomorrow.  The forecast keeps showing rain which doesn't turn up - or turns up very briefly.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 18, 2008)

Maggot said:


> It'll be fine tomorrow.  The forecast keeps showing rain which doesn't turn up - or turns up very briefly.



Oh well, we'll be there, come rain or shine. We were last year and it pissed down. Can you smoke in the marquees do you know? I don't want to have to hang out in the breastfeeding tent if it's raining


----------



## mango5 (Jul 18, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Wahey!
> 
> I don't think anyone's mentioned a meet point yet. I suggest 3pm by the Chucklehead cider stall, on both days.


Sounds like a plan.  Pie will be consumed on Sunday, as will potato salad


----------



## CPCG (Jul 18, 2008)

*CPCG back at Lambeth Country Show*

If you want to rest your pins and get an h'education or have your shout, CPCG will be back at the Country Show this year in the prettiest tent on the park - a multi-coloured Indian wedding marquee just by Herne Hill entrance.

The line up is:

_Saturday 11am  Lambeth and Southwark Films on rotation:  film on Stop and Search, 'Gone too Soon' about Fenwick Estate and  Billy Cox,  'This is My Story' From Clapham South, 'Peer Pressure' - 7 shorts from Southwark, 'Bang Bang in Da Manor' Home Turf' and 'Pirates of Coldharbour'.

Saturday 2pm. The Poetry of Lambeth    Vic Lambrusco, Jack 

Saturday  3pm Question Time.  Community Safety in Lambeth
Chair:   Mike Franklin (Independent Police Complaints Commissioner)
Cllr Steve Reed, Labour Leader of the Council
Cllr Steve Bradley, Lambeth Liberal Democrat Party
Shane Collins, Lambeth Green Party 
Cllr Graham Pycock, Lambeth Conservative Party
June Pilgrim, Director, Lambeth Women's Aid

Saturday 4pm Lambeth and Southwark Films on rotation:   See above 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sunday 11am  Lambeth and Southwark Films on rotation:  film on Stop and Search, 'Gone too Soon' about Fenwick Estate and  Billy Cox,  'This is My Story' From Clapham South, 'Peer Pressure' - 7 shorts from Southwark, 'Bang Bang in Da Manor' 'Home Turf' and 'Pirates of Coldharbour'.

Sunday 2pm The Poetry of Lambeth Vic Lambrusco, Jack

Sunday 3pm Question Time:  Community Safety in Lambeth
Chair:   Courtney Melody, VIBES FM,  recording artist
Derek Anderson, Chief Executive, Lambeth Council
Julie Fawcett, Chair, Stockwell Park Community Trust
Chief Superintendent Sharon Rowe, Lambeth Police Commander
Lloyd Leon, former Mayor of Lambeth
Caroline Hewitt, Chair, Lambeth Primary Care Trust

Sunday 4pm Lambeth and Southwark Films on rotation:   See above

Teas, fresh ginger, cakes, brownies, apple juices and information from the Brixton Tea Party_

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Choc (Jul 18, 2008)

really really looking forward to this -despite still being in a lot of discomfort. may have to take a cab to get to park and then just lie around village green, rather then walking around much. but.......nothing can stop me to make an appearance at the country fair. meh!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2008)

editor said:


> There'll be the unofficial vegetable creation competition again - I'll post up details when I get them.


Any details?


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Wahey!
> 
> I don't think anyone's mentioned a meet point yet. I suggest 3pm by the Chucklehead cider stall, on both days.


aha, just what i was looking -for  

good thinking that girl


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 18, 2008)

Yay!

Now the big question is wellies or flip flops?

I might start a poll.


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ferrett Racing.
> 
> I absolutely love the Country Show. It's my favourite weekend of the year.


and isn't it someone's birthday  (or close enough)


----------



## pennimania (Jul 18, 2008)

Wish I could go


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 19, 2008)

pennimania said:


> Wish I could go



I'll have a drink for you if you let me know what you'd like


----------



## pennimania (Jul 19, 2008)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'll have a drink for you if you let me know what you'd like




I hate you 

pint of weak lager please.

And suck up to the editor in my name if you meet him


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 19, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Yay!
> 
> Now the big question is wellies or flip flops?
> 
> I might start a poll.



Think Indian Monsoon dressing - from bitter experience of years of country shows (and wearing waterproof boots in Mumbai in September ) go for the flip flops option.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2008)

Never wear flip flops - feet are evil!


----------



## wrysmile (Jul 19, 2008)

Choc said:


> really really looking forward to this -despite still being in a lot of discomfort. may have to take a cab to get to park and then just lie around village green, rather then walking around much. but.......nothing can stop me to make an appearance at the country fair. meh!



Yay - hope to see you there. Although sorry to hear you aren't feeling great, lovely 
Bring a mat to lay on and we can bring you stuff....!


----------



## wrysmile (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok - I am coiled like a spring to go down early - thus securing some cider so's I don't have to queue for hours and the blueberry pie I have now been trying to buy there for three years. It's within my grasp..... *chuckles evilly*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2008)

Up early for that pie wry?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 19, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> Think Indian Monsoon dressing - from bitter experience of years of country shows (and wearing waterproof boots in Mumbai in September ) go for the flip flops option.



Thanks. I will.

I'm getting excited, I wish Mr BK would finish his work so we can JUST LEAVE THE FLAT.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 19, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Never wear flip flops - feet are evil!



even on lovely feet?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 19, 2008)

Bloody hell, it has gone totally dark and started to throw it down over here in Finsbury Park. effing British summer

It is very difficult to dress for the occasion when the weather changes every 2 minutes. Maxi dress and sandals? Sundress, wellies and cagoul and a jumper round the waist?

Sou'wester and galoshes?

FFS Britain. Sort out your weather.


----------



## rich! (Jul 19, 2008)

just had an email from a colleague flying out of korea:



> Its a three hour bus ride from the KAIST campus to the airport and the
> buses were canceled because the roads are blocked due to floods!! I
> ended up having to take a taxi to weave me to the airport and I have
> never seen rain like this in my life.. the car was aquaplaning all
> ...



Poncho, I reckon.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm just waiting for my mate and her little girl to turn up, and then we're all heading over, whatever the weather.....


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2008)

Badger Kitten said:


> Bloody hell, it has gone totally dark and started to throw it down over here in Finsbury Park. effing British summer
> 
> It is very difficult to dress for the occasion when the weather changes every 2 minutes. Maxi dress and sandals? Sundress, wellies and cagoul and a jumper round the waist?
> 
> ...



I'm going for the skirt and wellies option I think. Only I don't like my wellies. Hmm. I never travel anywhere without a cagoul anymore though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2008)

It's looking fine down here... a few showers expected this morning and that's it  http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=se24


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 19, 2008)

its raining in hackney

to cycle or not - what bus from stockwell - given that victoria line is closed


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> It's looking fine down here... a few showers expected this morning and that's it  http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=se24



Hurrah! We will be down mid-afternoon. Wet babies are no fun


----------



## rennie (Jul 19, 2008)

It looks like it's going to rain.  *wonders what happened to the summer*


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 19, 2008)

And now it is really hot. With a dark heavy sky.



make up your mind, sky


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 19, 2008)

It's raining here (just down the road from the park) now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2008)

Aye, lets hope this is the morning shower then that's it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2008)

Miss-Shelf said:


> its raining in hackney
> 
> to cycle or not - what bus from stockwell - given that victoria line is closed


http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk


----------



## Stig (Jul 19, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk



Journey planner is a bit shit tbh, it's telling us it'll take an hour and a half. It always assumes you couldn't possibly walk a few yards, even when you tick the walkies option.

we're getting a bus to kings cross, northern line to elephant, then bus to park, missing out Stockwell altogether, as it seems a bit of a detour.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 19, 2008)

Clearing up now and looking a bit brighter.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 19, 2008)

Stig said:


> we're getting a bus to kings cross, northern line to elephant, then bus to park, missing out Stockwell altogether, as it seems a bit of a detour.



If you're going to Kings Cross you could just get the Thameslink straight down from St Pancras to Herne Hill. Much quicker than that route.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2008)

YAAAAAAAWN 

We are trying to drag ourselves out of apathy but it is hard. Need to wash, dress and get on bus..... 

How hard can it be?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, the sun's out again around here. And I'm about 5 mins walk from the park. If it stays like this it'll be fine and dandy.

Won't be out until the end of today's festivities, as going to see Dad during visiting hours before hacking it over the park. But tomorrow and it's Country Show all the way


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2008)

Just popped across. Certainly less vendors than previous and less local charity stalls. lay out has changed, the village green stage (and surrounding area) being the most prominent difference - i.e. it was not where it has always been and I couldn't find it.

Chucklehead present and correct, along with the usual Brixton suspects already on it.

No programmes available - 'saving paper' apparently - so good luck guessing what to see and when.

Lots of toilets - more than ever. Hope they are not saving paper there too! Or is that where the programmes are?

Lots of bars, beer and food.

Weather indifferent, wants to rain, wants to shine, failing at both.

It does feel different to previous years. I enjoy the charity area and it seems very depleted, the book man in the stripey balloon stall is not there, and I was hoping for some bargains.

But.....

early doors yet, I'm waiting upon my love so that we can return, full of sentiment because we met at the country show last year, and we're gonna have a good day.

DESPITE NO FUCKING ALTERNATIVE VEGETABLE SCULPTURE COMPETITION!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope they have that 'fish on a stick' vendor there this year.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2008)

Nanker Phelge said:


> DESPITE NO FUCKING ALTERNATIVE VEGETABLE SCULPTURE COMPETITION!!!!!


That's tomorrow if my insider sources are correct.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 19, 2008)

monkeygrinders has gone.  i'll be down for the three pm rendezvous, all being equal.  sky is very blue.  i think a binbag to sit on, but otherwise normal, practical summer attire.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2008)

editor said:


> That's tomorrow if my insider sources are correct.



Some details would be good?


----------



## mango5 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just got back from the early shift, ensuring cider is bought to order and the rest.  I had a nice time on me tod, gave Vic a devoted audience for a while too   It was dry, warm and nice all afternoon, without need for a groundsheet for sitting.  Will be back for the late shift tomorrow complete with picnic.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 19, 2008)

I wandered along earlier just as the sun was coming out and *I DID A LIVE LURK  * around 3pm positioned by the Liquorice Rainbow stall as the cider queue opposite grew even busier. 

and also caught The Thirst's storming set, ate loads, danced, bumped into people I haven't seen since I was a lil'un and ate and drank a fair bit. Happy days............................... 

One question though- why was the tent for Lambeth Music Services empty except for an old lady sitting on a white plastic chair ?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 19, 2008)

My favourite thing was this lil fella.  So cute.







And what a hairstyle this one had lol.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 19, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I wandered along earlier just as the sun was coming out and *I DID A LIVE LURK  * around 3pm positioned by the Liquorice Rainbow stall as the cider queue opposite grew even busier.


Come along tomorrow and say hello!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2008)

Wicked day, I give it about 9.5 out of 10!! 

Good time and the weather (although a bit crazy) hung on in there for the day. It was busy enough to buzzing all time but not to spoil anything. 

Loved the Essex Dog Display Team nearly as much as the food and the cider. Missed the birds of prey but went over to their stall and chatted with the team there. 

I don't normally drink cider after a nasty teenage experience but the Chucklehead stuff was great. I could actually feel parts of my body going numb one by one. Visited thier website and reckon that we might have to treat ourselves to 20 litres (35 pints) one day in the summer as it works out about £40.


----------



## playghirl (Jul 20, 2008)

I missed yesterday as I went to the celtic fulham game. So looking orward to going today!!!


----------



## liberty (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a fantastic day yesterday and doing it all again today


----------



## liberty (Jul 20, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> quick glance and that's the one thing that jumped out at me!



Need to catch that one today 

(Mouse will love it)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2008)

Big pork pies are funny


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a great time, and the good things have been mentioned but the fact it's now being run by Lambeth shows and not in a good way.

The flower tent was very disappointing compared to previous years. I know the sensory installation for kids with disabilities is close to the road, but it didn't look 'inclusive' at all. It appeared very segregated from the rest of the show. Also the crash barriers around cooking equipment at the back of the stalls is obviously a sensible idea, but again, it feels less inclusive as people with mobility difficulties have to walk much further as there are practically no cut-throughs. Despite the promise that people with disabilities are supposedly better off this year that's absolutely not so.  The main arena is a third of the size that it was (on the maps the small arena seems much bigger!) and there's less space for the public to view the events as a lot has been fenced off for the public. Also the straw bales for the less brisk and spry to sit on at the arena edge are no longer there. A lot of old favourites have been priced right out of the show and that's a very great shame. Where are the Cromer Smugglers?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2008)

liberty said:


> Had a fantastic day yesterday and doing it all again today


Had a great day too... shame I can't make it back today. Not sure if this was the winner or not, but was quite cool:






One of us must enter jam next year!



Badgers said:


> Loved the Essex Dog Display Team nearly as much as the food and the cider.


They were the best display I saw, even better than the ferrets. 










liberty said:


> Need to catch that one today (Mouse will love it)


She will love it... bit like a bigger Baron.







Badgers said:


> Big pork pies are funny


I'm sure there were about 10 photos taken of that!


Mrs Magpie said:


> The flower tent was very disappointing compared to previous years. I know the sensory installation for kids with disabilities is close to the road, but it didn't look 'inclusive' at all. It appeared very segregated from the rest of the show. Also the crash barriers around cooking equipment at the back of the stalls is obviously a sensible idea, but again, it feels less inclusive as people with mobility difficulties have to walk much further as there are practically no cut-throughs. Despite the promise that people with disabilities are supposedly better off this year that's absolutely not so.  The main arena is a third of the size that it was (on the maps the small arena seems much bigger!) and there's less space for the public to view the events as a lot has been fenced off for the public. Also the straw bales for the less brisk and spry to sit on at the arena edge are no longer there. A lot of old favourites have been priced right out of the show and that's a very great shame. Where are the Cromer Smugglers?


I know what you mean MrsM... everything did seem a bit scaled down; didn't really explain why the sensory installation was so out of the way though.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe they thought the noise of the crowds might be a bit overwhelming for the users of the sensory installation. i dunno.

had a good time. just wandered around a bit and bought a big wooden mushroom for me garden. nice day


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2008)

It wasn't bad, just not IMHO as good as other years.  It seemed a lot more difficult to find anything than the last few years.  Still, found the flower tent and the Chucklehead stall, so not a complete waste of time.

BTW did I miss it (by only going on Sunday) or was the library not selling any old books this year?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 20, 2008)

Um... was I so engrossed in conversation that I, like, failed to spot them, or did Aswad actually just not play?


----------



## golightly (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think they did.  Some guy came on stage laughed a bit and told us all to fuck off.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 20, 2008)

golightly said:


> I don't think they did.  Some guy came on stage laughed a bit and told us all to fuck off.


That's what I thought.

If they didn't play, that's one almighty cockup.

I had a great time on the Saturday - it was lovely to see so many urbanites old and new (like 12 days old new!), enjoyed all the usual stuff etc.

But a few points:

Increasing the price of the pitches must have really backfired given that there seemed to be about a quarter of the usual stalls there, and everything seemed to be twice as expensive.
The village green stage was a big screwup because the PA was just not up to the job. Even when standing quite close to it, it was nearly inaudible over the sound of the main stage. There was no real atmosphere or anything to look at on the village green consequently. Apparently the scheduling was so screwed that one of the bands didn't play on Saturday too.
There seemed to be a lot of marquees whose purpose was mysterious, and the sensory zone was totally unexplained too.
On the plus side I liked seeing all the community groups in one marquee - I went round and had quite a few chats/collected leaflets.
I only discovered "Council Avenue" last thing on Sunday. Absolutely gutted that I missed out on the excitement of the planning department stall.


----------



## golightly (Jul 20, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> I only discovered "Council Avenue" last thing on Sunday. Absolutely gutted that I missed out on the excitement of the planning department stall.



I didn't think that was particularly well planned.  It felt like an area to steer clear of rather than being accessible to local residents.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a nice time cos I had to cycle home I did'nt drink too much of that chucklehead cider, instead I concentrated on buying huge amounts of fudge and sausages ( I shall probally be eating lemon,pork and fennel sausage for the rest of the week - but the second box of fudge I bought is nearly all gone already) I enjoyed watching the jousting and the seeing the farm animals and of course it was good to see so many other  urbanites there


----------



## Choc (Jul 20, 2008)

i had a top few days.

only disappointment was the village green area. i don't think its a good idea to put the stage on top of the hill. it was nicer to look down the hill at the band stage.


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a lovely day as always, but we all thought that it was just a little bit "thinner" than previous years - many of the tents were much sparcer than usual, the main stage had much more room for DJ's as live acts were thin on the ground, dunno, it was just a general feeling that there was less...

And what happened to all the toilets?

Held a Wol though.  Not all bad.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2008)

I wasn't able to go this year 

My friend told me it seemed a lot busier than other years and he didn't enjoy it as much


----------



## teuchter (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a little disappointing this year.

Not sure how much that was to do with the weather. But there did seem to be less stuff going on generally, and the music on the main stage was a bit rubbish.


----------



## rich! (Jul 21, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> On the plus side I liked seeing all the community groups in one marquee - I went round and had quite a few chats/collected leaflets.


Put a fair few pounds in the Transition Town Brixton people. Damn booksellers.


> I only discovered "Council Avenue" last thing on Sunday. Absolutely gutted that I missed out on the excitement of the planning department stall.


That row was funny. Kept getting "Where are you from?" "Nam. Tottenham". "Oh... that's ... not round here ... is it?" conversations.


----------



## rich! (Jul 21, 2008)

teuchter said:


> the music on the main stage was a bit rubbish.



there was music?


----------



## onemonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

golightly said:


> I didn't think that was particularly well planned.  It felt like an area to steer clear of rather than being accessible to local residents.


that sounds just like the planning department approach to everything


----------



## neilgrun (Jul 21, 2008)

hi U75, long time LCS attendee, first time poster. 

Did anyone see Berkley Owls? I couldn't find them anywhere. We had them at our wedding in May and Andrew the owl dude said they'd definitely be there. 

I had a great time this year but i'd like to echo the above comments about general sparse feel this year. Also, there was no reason to change the layout (apart from maybe attempting to hide the lack of vendors). If it ain't broke etc...

Fucking Lambeth council must be one of the least competent in the country. I suppose we should at least be thankful that it's still on at all. Bring back the events management company! And where were the steam engines?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 21, 2008)

i went, twas fun


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

neilgrun said:


> hi U75, long time LCS attendee, first time poster.
> 
> Did anyone see Berkley Owls? I couldn't find them anywhere. We had them at our wedding in May and Andrew the owl dude said they'd definitely be there.
> 
> ...



I couldn't find the owls either.

Or the steam engines.

Sort it out, Lambeth!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesting to read peoples comments. 

I have never been before so I guess I had nothing to measure this year against. Still had a wicked time but perhaps owls and steam engines would have made it better


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 21, 2008)

i didn't realise it was on 'til i jogged through there yesterday morning.
damn - those jerk and portoguese chicken stands smelt good.


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2008)

I gave it a miss this year, the weather didn't look very inviting - I've enjoyed it a lot the previous times I've been, but it does sound like this year was a bit of a disappointment from the posts here...


----------



## tarannau (Jul 21, 2008)

That's the worst excuse evah - it was mildly blustery at worse yesterday, with some great bursts of sunshine

It was fine and dandy really - still a very pleasant day in the park - despite Lambeth's best efforts to fuck it up with a shoddy musical line-up and duff re-organisation. In typical fashion they seem to have dedicated a disproportionate   amount of space to 'Council Avenue,' where sad looking people sat in front of largely deserted, uninspiring booths. Why, for example, someone thought it necessary to recreate a market stall, complete with sparse and underwhelming veg selection, to show the market's opening hours is just beyond me.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Big pork pies are funny



and they taste very nice too !


You can't do much better than 4 pints of cider and a pork pie the size of a babies head . It must be what heaven is like ( if there is one )


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a really, really nice time despite the fact that I didn't know where anything was or when anything was on (would it be beyond Lambeth to produce a guide? I would pay)

Saw lots of lovely urbs who did superb childcare so my brother-in-law and I could indulge in the Chucklehead 

Best bit was the foal trying to pull the head off a two week old guinea pig  We are banned from the petting zoo for ever more


----------



## mccliche (Jul 21, 2008)

def not as many stalls as last year & soem tents had little purpose

still really good, but not as good as previous years

main-stage music was a bit more commercial this year, which was a bit rubbish also

Aswad's no show 4 whateva reason is a joke....someone needs to explain this pronTo


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2008)

tarannau said:


> That's the worst excuse evah - it was mildly blustery at worse yesterday, with some great bursts of sunshine



I know   I ended spending 3 hours in another park anyway (one much nearer home) - and the weather was ok.  I think I just didn't fancy big crowds...  I don't know.

lame really!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh. It was even that busy either - you've could easily have sauntered through the near deserted "Council Thoroughfare' without the slightest hassle.

Hell, we even stopped in the middle of the path for an impromptu caipirinha, sitting there whilst stall holders, sensing someone unable to escape council propoganda, assualted us with balloons and entirely uninteresting leaflets.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Jul 21, 2008)

Went on Sunday, and whoever was FOH engineer for the main stage was either deaf or stupid.
A lesson in how to make 20k of Martin Wavefront sound rubbish. Still had fun though.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 21, 2008)

Which acts was the sound bad at? To be fair, I thought the sound on the main stage was ok - clear and well balanced. Not loud enough, but that's par for the course in outdoor events with limits. Endlessly better than RISE the weekend before and probably better than a few of the stages at Glasto imo

Omar had decent sound on Saturday and even the warbling Whitney wannabee sounded alright, although the combination of high winds and low volumes struggled a bit on Sun.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 21, 2008)

Went Saturday and Sunday meeting up with various folk.

Dog displays and falconry were excellent. Did anyone see the African acrobats? I say 'African' - they were dancing to African music - Unbelievable - one guy balancing another on his head!

Whole thing seemed slightly smaller than previous years, but had such a good time didn't really notice. There was much more than you could possibly do.

Lotsa nice grub, drink etc and in the end just relaxing with the kids running around playing. Great fun.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm still amazed by Amy Greenhouse.


----------



## christonabike (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone see the falcon fly into the fence?

Also, in the last dog display on Sunday, the fella had the ex fighting dog attacking his arm, and the commentator said "Imagine that happening.....ON A CHILD'S FACE" People were looking at each other with that what the fuck look

Weird, I thought, but another ace Country Show


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 21, 2008)

mccliche said:


> Aswad's no show 4 whateva reason is a joke....soemone needs to explain this pronot


My guess is that they overran to the point where it wasn't practical for them to go on. I thought at the time it was overrunning really badly.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I'm still amazed by Amy Greenhouse.



That was my favourite thing apart from the ferrets.  

Gutted that we missed the Essex Display Dogs.  

I had a great time, as always, but Lambeth really need to sort it out for next year so there are more stalls.  I feel an e-mail to my local councillor coming on....


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah it was a bit austere this year. I didn't like the way they'd replaced the village green with a small white band stand. Was there a Brixton society stall? I couldn't find it if there was and as far as I was aware there wasn't a map of where stalls were. Am I wrong?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

The Brixton Society stall was there somewhere, I'm fairly sure. I seem to remember having a quick look at it. I think it was in the same tent that had the West Norwood Society, the Green Party, and rather incongruously the English Democrats and their assortment of red and white coloured literature...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 21, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> Yeah it was a bit austere this year. I didn't like the way they'd replaced the village green with a small white band stand. Was there a Brixton society stall? I couldn't find it if there was and as far as I was aware there wasn't a map of where stalls were. Am I wrong?



There was a local groups tent but it was way out to the south of the park. Got a lovely book about the lido from the BLU stall. The new dub'n'dancehall tent was wicked.

Getting rid of the village green was a bad idea,  that was a really nice aspect to the show.   As for Aswad cockup, yeah what happend.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 21, 2008)

Went on Saturday and Sunday. Say what you like about the change of management but I still thought it was great.
Free massage, free wall climbing thing for the kids, the cider!
Only really rubbish thing was that woman in white warbling cheesey diva ballads out of tune. 
But I love it and, can I repeat? IT'S FREE.


----------



## jimmyay (Jul 21, 2008)

There was some trouble on saturday as well, in herne hill , police chasing about 60 youths down half moon lane, shops steamed and raided, pretty terrifying by all accounts. we have graffiti daubed around the area and sainsbury had a door kicked in and glass smashed. knives were found in the half moon pub apparrently. 

on the sunday i went to the show as usual and there was quite a menacing atmosphere in parts, with a load of kids with big dogs and bad attitudes,  smiles very thin on the ground and clearly looking for trouble / stand off with the cops.

Certainly not the sort of people you accidentally want to brush into ( my friend did and was met with a load of agressive abuse).   

Very very disappointing as normally this event passes off very peacefully but it seems a couple of large gangs were there . owls, flower tents and cider aside, i felt this spoilt the convivial  latmosphere and i had to be permanently on my guard.  sad.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> with a load of kids with big dogs and bad attitudes



I am starting to wonder how many people have attack dogs (or whatever the correct term is now) in Britain now? They seem to be everywhere in London and I keep seeing them dragging surly, menacing blokes around.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> attack dogs (or whatever the correct term is now)


They're called penis extensions. They exist for blokes who don't feel manly enough.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> There was some trouble on saturday as well, in herne hill , police chasing about 60 youths down half moon lane, shops steamed and raided, pretty terrifying by all accounts. we have graffiti daubed around the area and sainsbury had a door kicked in and glass smashed. knives were found in the half moon pub apparrently.



Yes, that was not much fun to negotiate with a baby in a pushchair and an 8 year old who doesn't realise that a wall of riot police is to be avoided


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They're called penis extensions. They exist for blokes who don't feel manly enough.



I will cancel my order then


----------



## jimmyay (Jul 21, 2008)

pity about the dogs gangs and the trouble at the weekend. hope it didnt overshadow too many people's enjoyment. i've enjoyed many Lambeth Country Shows in the past.  Why would you just go somewhere like that which is supposedly a very civilised event and  deliberately start kicking off trouble? its a bit depressing having to "keep your wits about you" when really you just want to be relaxing and having fun.  

maybe charging for entry might put the bad elements off from attending in future years. 

or,  they should maybe try and integrate the different elements of the show better,  to mix the crowd up.  the soft "elements" (flowers, animals, cakes and so on ) seem to hide away timidly in the top corner every year, while all the  fair stuff etc happens in the bottom. how about having the main arena /  visual  displays stuff right in the middle of the showground, with bits of the fair all over the place.  it just feels a bit segregated at the moment. am i alone in thinking this?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> on the sunday i went to the show as usual and there was quite a menacing atmosphere in parts, with a load of kids with big dogs and bad attitudes,  smiles very thin on the ground and clearly looking for trouble / stand off with the cops.



Weird , didn't see any of this and was there for alot of the afternoon, if anything I thought all the security and police made it feel threatening.  They had 3 CCTV towers.   Does the saturday trouble justify this, does it really help?  Are people going to behave badly whatever.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> maybe charging for entry might put the bad elements off from attending in future years.....etc etc......... *am i alone in thinking this?*


I sincerely hope so.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> pity about the dogs gangs and the trouble at the weekend. hope it didnt overshadow too many people's enjoyment. i've enjoyed many Lambeth Country Shows in the past.  Why would you just go somewhere like that which is supposedly a very civilised event and  deliberately start kicking off trouble? its a bit depressing having to "keep your wits about you" when really you just want to be relaxing and having fun.



On Saturday I saw one guy cuffed as I walked in and his 'posse' were giving the police a bit of grief (with dog in tow of course) but never hung around. Then about 20m on a guy by the front of the stage kicked an empty beer can at a group of women, hitting one in the back. As I walked past he was being 'guided' towards two policeman by the security team. 

After these two I never saw another bit of trouble....


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Weird , didn't see any of this and was there for alot of the afternoon, if anything I thought all the security and police made it feel threatening.  They had 3 CCTV towers.   Does the saturday trouble justify this, does it really help?  Are people going to behave badly whatever.



I was there for most of sunday and didn't see any of this either. I don't think it is true to say there was a threatening atmosphere. Didn't seem to be significantly more police around than usual either.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Weird , didn't see any of this and was there for alot of the afternoon


I didn't see any of this either and was there both days for most of the day.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> maybe charging for entry might put the bad elements off from attending in future years.



You win worst suggestion of the thread award.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Weird , didn't see any of this and was there for alot of the afternoon, if anything I thought all the security and police made it feel threatening.  They had 3 CCTV towers.   Does the saturday trouble justify this, does it really help?  Are people going to behave badly whatever.



There were loads of kids and police in the little alleyway bit above the dodgems. Wandered through on Sunday afternoon from the top fields (in fact, from the Essex Dog Bloke - "Think Dog!" who is perhaps the most patronising man in history!). You could feel the atmosphere change and something had either just kicked off or was about to kick off. 

Not saying its normal, but it always happens at Country Fair. I've a photo somewhere of 30 kids riding up Dulwich Road faces obscured with bandanas etc. from last year. Just seems all a bit Brighton Beach to me. 

The police were taking some people with big dogs off up to the 'VIP' section and having a word with them - all seemed quite good natured. 

Really disappointed with the village green fiasco, as I had fun there last year. You just couldn't hear anything and without the enclosure that had been made by the tents, it didn't seem to have a focus. 

Worst thing - bumping into work colleagues having drunk the chucklehead for 3 hours. Erk.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> maybe charging for entry might put the bad elements off from attending in future years.



Or maybe a dress code?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Or maybe a dress code?




That could work.


----------



## jimmyay (Jul 21, 2008)

i would have felt more threatened without the police there. not usually a big fan of rozzer filled events but was glad of it yesterday  as it was they were outnumbered when the trouble started in half moon lane on Saturday. just ask the shop owners.   

there was a larger police presence this time but i think it was justified, certainly as whole gangs had clearly  turned out from the estates. 

yes you could have easily  missed it if you had been over the other side of the event,  but i perceived a bad atmostphere, in parts,  certainly on the Sunday.  maybe i should have drunk more cider then i may not have noticed it!


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> there was a larger police presence this time but i think it was justified, certainly as whole gangs had clearly  turned out from the estates.



I didn't see anymore police than usual, a few more all-in-blue ones who seemed to be some sort of armed response people, but not wearing guns. And what makes you think they kids were gangs? Or is a gang just a set of young people in one place?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> is a gang just a set of young people in one place?


  Don't you know _anything_ snowy_again? It's a set of young _black_ people in one place. 







Kool & the Gang


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2008)

Crivens!


----------



## richtea (Jul 21, 2008)

jimmyay said:


> there was a larger police presence this time but i think it was justified, certainly as whole gangs had clearly turned out from the estates


Which estates?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

richtea, the estates all around the Park, and Lambeth generally...the Country Show isn't meant for the likes of us estate dwellers and we shouldn't be there.


----------



## richtea (Jul 21, 2008)

I see. Especially if you're with a gang of other people.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

I was with a gang of people (ie more than two) and we were drinking alcohol.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Who won then.... Bloods or Crips?


----------



## richtea (Jul 21, 2008)

WHAT?? 

[@ mrs magpie]


----------



## Dan U (Jul 21, 2008)

a friend of mine is plod and he used to hate working the Country Fair. 

all kinds going on below the surface, really hard work to manage some of the elements intent on causing trouble/going on the rob/settling scores etc without ruining the whole thing for everyone cos of the mindless few.

i've never seen much of it to be honest so i think overall it's well policed but then i never see trouble at squat parties either


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Who won then.... Bloods or Crips?


It woz the Chucklehead wot won.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It woz the Chucklehead wot won.



It was hard as titanium nails to be fair


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2008)

teuchter said:


> The Brixton Society stall was there somewhere, I'm fairly sure. I seem to remember having a quick look at it. I think it was in the same tent that had the West Norwood Society, the Green Party, and rather incongruously the English Democrats and their assortment of red and white coloured literature...


Their leaflet read like something the BNP might knock out when they were trying to appear 'inclusive' - fuck knows what they were doing at the Country Show.

I didn't really pick up on any particularly bad vibes in either day, although considering some of the pricks hanging around the 'hood these days it's not surprising that there's going to be some unpleasant undercurrents.

Overall, I enjoyed both days, although the Village Green was truly borked.

If my cunning plans work out, there may be a Chucklehead/urban75 hook-up next year...  

*taps nose


----------



## jimmyay (Jul 21, 2008)

i can see people are laughing at my posting.  

I've been to the show for the last few years and as i say, i always enjoy it. the wide range of different types of stall there and variety of people that attend are what gives it its energy - whether they are from the large estates or from other areas of the Borough, old or young, black or white or whatever, it doesnt matter to me who goes  and we can attend and see our neighbours and friends and see our local community enjoying themselves. 

To me though all i'm saynig is that  it was noticeable that there were a troublemaking element there this year,  distinct from previous years, which just made it not as relaxing an experience as i remember it being before. maybe i'm just getting old.  it doesnt matter where they come from - i suspect the estates - but troublemaking or coming to a fun event with a bad attitude / being threatening  should be completely unacceptable .  

it seems like it was dealt with effectively in the end here - great -  but  when you have loads of little kiddies and old folk around as well, you just don't want things to be kicking off or even "nearly" kicking off - or people just won't attend again.


----------



## greenfox (Jul 21, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There was a local groups tent but it was way out to the south of the park. Got a lovely book about the lido from the BLU stall. The new dub'n'dancehall tent was wicked.
> 
> Getting rid of the village green was a bad idea,  that was a really nice aspect to the show.   As for Aswad cockup, yeah what happend.



I was on one of the charity stalls and think it was bad idea how we were shifted off down the hill to a 'do-gooders' tent. It meant that we only spoke to people who came and sought us out rather than passing random people. Also we felt quite claustrophobic being in the tent with so many other organisations.

the situation in previous years was that each charity/local group had a separate space and arranged our own gazebo etc - the result was that we had more space for displays etc and could grab people who were passing by as we were positioned on the way up to the village green. And this year we also had to pay double the cost for a stall. 

The other big tents also werent very successful I think as they felt very cramped inside - are lambeth putting profit from stalls above the atmosphere.

Also did anyone see any duck herding? That is normally a highlight for me but I didnt see it at all this year.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 21, 2008)

We say this every year, but I think the urban75 craft club should enter the knitting competition next year. Ms T told me that the lady from the knitting shop in Herne Hill had been trying to persuade people to enter, quite rightly. It looked as though she might have had some success judging by the second prize:






Not the usual pastel coloured baby jacket type entry. If that lot that meet at the Florence are going to start entering, we'll have to sharpen our knitting needles 

First prize went to this:






which I was well impressed by - lovely lacey jacket made out of wool from the sheep at Vauxhall City Farm. That's uber-craftiness for you - and got a Best in Show award as a result.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 21, 2008)

greenfox said:


> I was on one of the charity stalls and think it was bad idea how we were shifted off down the hill to a 'do-gooders' tent.


I couldn't find the charities at all. It was really hard getting info about where stuff was. The guide in 'Lambeth Life' was crap.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 21, 2008)

greenfox said:


> Also did anyone see any duck herding? That is normally a highlight for me but I didnt see it at all this year.



I think they only did duck herding because foot and mouth restrictions meant they couldn't use sheep. I was pleased to see that sheep and goats were both back at the farm section, so that's probably why no duck herding. Although come to that I didn't see any sheep herding either.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2008)

I wasn't laughing, just questioning why a set of young people are instantly defined as a 'gang' and from 'estates' and therefore have to be treated differently. It’s a bit chicken and egg isn't it? 

With 100,000 or however many attend, you're going to get some trouble makers. The field and the police seem to cope with it. What I want from Country Fair isn't the same as other people, but that's part of its charm.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 21, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I'm still amazed by Amy Greenhouse.


 And here she is:








http://www.pbase.com/maggot/image/100502066/medium


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2008)

Maggot said:


> And here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's superb!!!!


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 21, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I couldn't find the charities at all. It was really hard getting info about where stuff was. The guide in 'Lambeth Life' was crap.



Yeah, there needs to be a comprehensive map next time. Surely it was planned where each stall would go so why can't they print out the plan and give it to the punters?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> Yeah, there needs to be a comprehensive map next time. Surely it was planned where each stall would go so why can't they print out the plan and give it to the punters?



Another innovative idea would be to include a programme of events on the same piece of paper. Then people could know what was happening where when. That would be handy.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2008)

Maggot said:


> And here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a good pic of amy greenhouse, and only amy greenhouse.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got some more pics of Amy Greenhouse and the aubergine penguin that was on the other side of the tent. I'll post 'em when I'm near the computer with the phone cable thingy... 

I thought the charities tent was a bit rubbish - I baby sat the green party stall for 20 mins and barely saw anyone, whereas last year, the Vol Sector area was heaving. I'm not sure what type of person goes to the Country Fair, sees the LB Lambeth Adoption tent and thinks 'ah yes, there was something I was going to pick up this weekend'.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I'm not sure what type of person goes to the Country Fair, sees the LB Lambeth Adoption tent and thinks 'ah yes, there was something I was going to pick up this weekend'.




You can get a baby at the Fair?  I'm definitely going next year.


----------



## Bob (Jul 21, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Another innovative idea would be to include a programme of events on the same piece of paper. Then people could know what was happening where when. That would be handy.



Roll on that level of sanity from Lambeth. 

My fifteenth minor struggle with them this year is to persuade them that I'm allowed either a green box or plastic sacks for recycling. 

Both is apparently greedy. But for asking I seem to now have been blacklisted and I'm not getting either.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 21, 2008)

Etymologist said:


> Yeah, there needs to be a comprehensive map next time. Surely it was planned where each stall would go so why can't they print out the plan and give it to the punters?



You forgot to add:

Why can't they print out the plan and give it to the stallholders?
Why can't they print out the plan and give it to the on-site security team?

Half of the voluntary groups outside the "do-gooders marquee" ended up setting up their stalls facing the wrong direction because it wasn't clear which side was the front and which side was the back of their pitch.

It all added to the general souk-like chaotic appearance.


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2008)

I was only there for 10 minutes, but it did seem smaller than previous years.


----------



## Bob (Jul 21, 2008)

All these grumbles seem reasonable to me.

HOWEVER

I went with my 89 year old granny - and we had a whale of a time on Saturday. Four hours of great fun - and my granny was bowled over by how good it was. She said it was much better than her local fair in Chiswick. 

I enjoyed Sunday too - even though the weather was worse. 

The bandstand was very odd - they had all sorts of things (like dancers) that couldn't be seen except by the front people in the crowd.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a really good time (despite being a bit the worse for wear on Sunday). The organisation was pretty poor and there was less stuff than usual though.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob said:


> Roll on that level of sanity from Lambeth.
> 
> My fifteenth minor struggle with them this year is to persuade them that I'm allowed either a green box or plastic sacks for recycling.
> 
> Both is apparently greedy. But for asking I seem to now have been blacklisted and I'm not getting either.



You can get orange sacks from the library if you provide them with proof you live in Lambeth.


----------



## Onket (Jul 21, 2008)

It's also very unlikely if you phone up & ask for a green box one day that the different person you speak to a few days later asking for orange bags will notice your seperate green box order. Remember that the bags will take at least 10 days to arrive and you are not allowed them on estates which have bulk recycling bins. The box will probably take longer to arrive than 10 days. Also sadly both the bags & boxes are regularly stolen before the correct recipient has a chance to take them inside their property. 

As far as I am aware you are allowed both anyway, odd that you've been told different.

And for all the people moaning about the Country Show, as it's pretty unlikely the Events people look on message boards to find out what people's issues are, here's their tel number- Lambeth Events Service, Phone: 0207 926 6207.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's what the council have to say:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/PressReleases/210708ThousandsEnjoyLambethCountryShow.htm




			
				Steve Reed said:
			
		

> "We’ve had some really positive feedback and people really seemed to like the additions made this year, such as the Sensory Zone and picnic area."



I've written him an email to the effect that there is some negative feedback out there too.

Here is his email address:

sreed@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 22, 2008)

So they're blaming Aswad? Oh well, I was already in the pub by that stage. Nice council gloss over it, so I'll send 'em an email of what could have been better. Still had fun though, and Amy Greenhouse still has me chuckling.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> So they're blaming Aswad? Oh well, I was already in the pub by that stage. Nice council gloss over it, so I'll send 'em an email of what could have been better. Still had fun though, and Amy Greenhouse still has me chuckling.



Should we email the link to Aswad?


----------



## greenfox (Jul 22, 2008)

Onket said:


> As far as I am aware you are allowed both anyway, odd that you've been told different.
> 
> And for all the people moaning about the Country Show, as it's pretty unlikely the Events people look on message boards to find out what people's issues are, here's their tel number- Lambeth Events Service, Phone: 0207 926 6207.



I happily use both sacks and a box and have had no problems - Lambeth even replaced the green box when it went missing and we seem to be drowning under a sea of regularly received orange bags, but they are useful for other purposes too!

As for teh country show I agree we should be less British about these things (moaning quietly to ourselves) and not be afraid to actually take our complaints, feedback and helpful suggestions to the organisers. 

I suggest emailing / writing to the events service and copying in Mr Reed/ local councillors - if the council department know that a council member/ the leader also know about the issue it seems to focus their minds!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2008)

Ms T said:


> You can get orange sacks from the library if you provide them with proof you live in Lambeth.




They've never asked me for proof.  Either I look more trustworthy than you, MrsT, or more Brixtonian!


----------



## coccinelle (Jul 22, 2008)

There were about 10 of us went to the Fair on the Sunday and we were all really disappointed.  The main stage was the greatest shambles.  We waited what seemed like hours and there was nothing but nonsense coming off it.  Eventually. we left even before Aswad's no-show.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

Never see any orange bags lying about in SW9 but on my stroll to the office in SW18 they are everywhere. 
Maybe I should collect them up and sell them to Urbanites?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> They've never asked me for proof.  Either I look more trustworthy than you, MrsT, or more Brixtonian!




I only know this because a girl came in while I was there and asked for them.  We get ours delivered.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought the show was good, but not great this year. It's all been said already - less of a local atmosphere, more of a generic festival. Plus did I really see the Ann Summers stall, or was that the Chucklehead kicking in? 

I've posted my pictures up over HERE.

Plus a few ramblings HERE.


----------



## pooka (Jul 22, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> So they're blaming Aswad? Oh well, I was already in the pub by that stage. Nice council gloss over it, so I'll send 'em an email of what could have been better. Still had fun though, and Amy Greenhouse still has me chuckling.



Today's South London Press have a story saying that they missed their plane from the south of France and they're sueing their French promotor who got them lost on the way to the airport. Says the Country Show won't be paying them.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2008)

pooka said:


> Today's South London Press have a story saying that they missed their plane from the south of France and they're sueing their French promotor who got them lost on the way to the airport. Says the Country Show won't be paying them.



Hey there pooka.  Long time no post.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2008)

pooka said:


> Says the Country Show won't be paying them.



Quite right too.


----------



## newbie (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob said:


> Roll on that level of sanity from Lambeth.
> 
> My fifteenth minor struggle with them this year is to persuade them that I'm allowed either a green box or plastic sacks for recycling.
> 
> Both is apparently greedy. But for asking I seem to now have been blacklisted and I'm not getting either.



I've got far, far too many orange sacks.  I've no idea how much stuff they expect me to consume and then recycle but I'm clearly not up to the task.  Do you want some?


----------



## Bob (Jul 23, 2008)

newbie said:


> I've got far, far too many orange sacks.  I've no idea how much stuff they expect me to consume and then recycle but I'm clearly not up to the task.  Do you want some?



Thanks - you're the third kind urbanite to offer!  Which shows what a nice place urban can be.

I think I'll hang on a few more days now - Mrs Bob is on the case and very few organisations can resist her pressure for long.


----------



## newbie (Jul 23, 2008)

so what do I do with my orange sack mountain?  they're not on the list to send for recycling and it seems ludicrous to put them out for landfill...  they're going to deliver more soon, I lie awake at night worrying about it...



On the bright side, i've had a new yellow pages delivered so after I've taken the plastic off the outside I can put it straight into a sack and get a bit closer to my responsible citizen recycling target.



I think we've had this conversation before, tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

My Yellow Pages will be recycled soon too.

Has anyone else noticed it is smaller? 
Has anyone else noticed that a lot of people just leave them outside? 
Does anyone else wonder why the thing is still going?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Does anyone else wonder why the thing is still going?



yes.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 23, 2008)

Orange sacks can be picked up from the Lambeth libraries. 

Back to the trouble in Herne Hill, the police cornered the little wankers outside the Half Moon, 60 of them about, commandeered a No.68 bus, kicked off the passengers and nicked the lot of them.

Some quality video footage of the action courtesy of my mate's mobile phone camera:


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice footage, fingers! Love that they were taken off in the Batbus.

I miss living in HH..


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

Fingers said:


>




Does not much like the Lambeth Country Show 

Although I was pissed I recall grass, animals, trees and cider


----------



## Fingers (Jul 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Does not much like the Lambeth Country Show
> 
> Although I was pissed I recall grass, animals, trees and cider



No, it was filmed opposite, under the railway bridge by the Half Moon.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

Fingers said:


> No, it was filmed opposite, under the railway bridge by the Half Moon.



The video posted should help the Country Show intice more visitors.....


----------



## Fingers (Jul 23, 2008)

and hopefully show the police were well and truly on the case.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 25, 2008)

Apparently Jafar the falcon who collided with the fence at the country show is fine according to his owners. Although they did blame the organisers for the design of the arena that led to the accident in the first place.

According to the SLP, he's been a bit unlucky previously as at the Clapham Common May Bank Country Fair he was mobbed by a flock of crows and ended up being caught by a gust of wind and hurled through a window in Putney!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 26, 2008)

Amy Greenhouse makes the South London Press!

http://www.southlondonpress.co.uk/tn/news.cfm?id=11883



> “It’s possibly the pinnacle of my life winning the Vegetable Figure prize.
> 
> "Although I am disappointed by the prize itself, no rosette, no trophy. The three-quid prize money didn’t even cover the cost of the aubergine.”


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2008)

After the country show I wrote a brief email to Lambeth suggesting they had a look at the comments posted on here.

Here, for anyone interested, is part of their response:



> We are sorry that **** was disappointed with the Lambeth Country Show this year.   We feel that it is important to try new things and then review them, which was our intention at the Country Show this year. If some ideas don’t work we will not do them again or will offer alternatives, but to stay the same year on year will eventually have a negative effect on the event and its intended benefits to local people would be lost.
> 
> As per your email, we have reviewed the comments on the Urban75 website and have taken on board the various concerns raised and will use these to improve the show for the future. We were also pleased to see some positive comments as well.
> 
> We are committed to improving the show each year, and resources such as Urban75 are a useful place for us to get feedback from the attendees .  We will continue to monitor it to help us achieve an even better show for the future. Lambeth Events recognises the show means so many different things to different people and we genuinely seek to ensure that the improvements are made for the future.


----------

